# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Khi động vật thể hiện tình yêu bằng hành động

## cuuseo

*Con người thể hiện tình yêu bằng nhiều cách, và động vật cũng tình cảm cũng ngọt ngào và đáng yêu không kém.* 
  
'Em làm người yêu anh nhé'

 
Tình yêu giữa muôn ngàn đợt sóng

 
Trái tim tình cảm của chú voi

 
Thể hiện tình cảm khi đông đến

 
Ánh mắt nói lên sự trìu mến khi trái tim dành cho nhau

 
Em sẽ luôn bên anh nhé

 
Cuộc đời này em sẽ luôn bên anh

 
Kì quá! Người ta đang nhìn kìa

 
Ôm anh và đừng nói buông nhé em

 
'Nụ hôn' ngọt ngào vào mang tai

 *Smile (st)*   ​

----------

